# SV Leg-O-Lamb



## SmokinEdge (Jun 12, 2022)

Never water bathed a leg of lamb so here I go with a 5.5 pounder. Scored and seasoned with SPG and Colman’s dry mustard. Into the bag and into the 135F water bath. I will sear on the kettle for the finish. Post that up later.


----------



## DougE (Jun 12, 2022)

Off to a good start! I'm in for the finish.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 12, 2022)

Out of the gate and running!! I'm along for the ride. Got my extra large bucket of buttered popcorn and a case of cold barley pops.

P.S. and off topic: I did a rack of St. Louis pork ribs yesterday and got the elusive smoke ring   Not super heavy but certainly there.

Robert


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 12, 2022)

Love lamb here.  Very interested in how this turns out.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Jun 12, 2022)

Watching. Love lamb, but never been super excited about leg except in curry.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 12, 2022)

Thanks guys, hang in there another four hours or so. The original plan was to sear over hot coals in the kettle, but we are getting 45 mph wind gusts so probably just going to put the flame thrower to this one.

We are going for 8 hours at 135F in SV. Never have done lamb this way before. Some caution that SV to long and the meat gets mushy, but the times are all over the board from 24hrs to 10hr as being too long. I’m just going to hit this one for 8hrs and use that as a baseline. Also planned on pintos and green Chile gravy for sides, but decided to change out the pintos for Cranberry beans. Very much like a pinto but much creamer in flavor and more delicate texture.






Nothing special here, just pressure cook for about 1 hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 12, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Thanks guys, hang in there another four hours or so.


OK, you talked me into it... Can't wait...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 12, 2022)

Out of the SV





But wait, there is much more.






Didn’t think I could, but powered through the wind for a flame finish.






Will not do 8 hours again. Meat is way to soft or mushy. I’d say 6 hours tops at 135F.

Crappy pictures but here is the plate with beans and green with fried potatoes.





Over all very delicious and very satisfying. Those are homemade tortillas btw. Parts of the meat are way soft, but overall a great meal. Flavor overload.


----------



## DougE (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks awesome even if it requires some adjustment in the future! I'd say it's a hit out of the park for a first attempt, and extra points for the home made tortillas.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 13, 2022)

Very interesting, not sure why but I thought lamb leg.would be a little more time, not much fat.  Total meal looks delicious.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 13, 2022)

I don't have a SV so I'm not much help there, but I'm glad I stuck around, it looks great...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 13, 2022)

Man that looks good! That flame sear really put it over the top. Love some lamb. Nice work.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 13, 2022)

Nice work on that lamb bud. That plate shot made my mouth water


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 13, 2022)

I have SV on my wish list for fathers day. Maybe my stinking kids will listen. I've been perusing the SV threads for ideas. If I dont get one i'm disowning the whole lot. LOL!
And that lamb looks great. Never had any but I may have to add it to the "gotta try" list.
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2022)

Finished shot looks great from here. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 13, 2022)

DougE said:


> Looks awesome even if it requires some adjustment in the future! I'd say it's a hit out of the park for a first attempt, and extra points for the home made tortillas.


Thank you Doug.



Nefarious said:


> Very interesting, not sure why but I thought lamb leg.would be a little more time, not much fat.  Total meal looks delicious.


Thank you.



GonnaSmoke said:


> I don't have a SV so I'm not much help there, but I'm glad I stuck around, it looks great...


Appreciate it Charles.



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that looks good! That flame sear really put it over the top. Love some lamb. Nice work.


Thanks a bunch.



TNJAKE said:


> Nice work on that lamb bud. That plate shot made my mouth water


Much appreciated Jake.


JLeonard said:


> I have SV on my wish list for fathers day. Maybe my stinking kids will listen. I've been perusing the SV threads for ideas. If I dont get one i'm disowning the whole lot. LOL!
> And that lamb looks great. Never had any but I may have to add it to the "gotta try" list.
> Jim



Thanks Jim. The SV is a dang handy tool in the kitchen, I hope you get one.


gmc2003 said:


> Finished shot looks great from here.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks much Chris.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful looking chunk of meat. The roast looks to be perfect but of course we can't taste it or get an idea of the texture but very much appreciate the insight. It's good info for folks to have.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 13, 2022)

That's a interesting concept and appears to have turned out evenly cooked and perfectly done, nice work! I love the little 4lb lamb roasts from Sam's Club, smoke them on the Weber and sous vide the leftovers. RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 13, 2022)

Looks delicious! Finishing on the flame definitely puts over the top! Great work!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 13, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Beautiful looking chunk of meat. The roast looks to be perfect but of course we can't taste it or get an idea of the texture but very much appreciate the insight. It's good info for folks to have.
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert, I have hand fed, hand raised, hand sheared and hand butchered, and cooked more lamb than I could speak to. Never have I ever sous vide any before. I’ll say this after this adventure, I would keep the water bath time at 135F to between 4 and 6 hours then hot fast sear. The 8 hours this time produces mushy meat on some of the muscles and perfect meat on others in the leg. Was still over all delicious, won’t throw any of it out.



sawhorseray said:


> That's a interesting concept and appears to have turned out evenly cooked and perfectly done, nice work! I love the little 4lb lamb roasts from Sam's Club, smoke them on the Weber and sous vide the leftovers. RAY


Thank you Ray, my favorite is still roasted over coals, but this was delicious, more tender, maybe too tender, but that’s never a bad thing.



bauchjw said:


> Looks delicious! Finishing on the flame definitely puts over the top! Great work!


Thank you Jed. This was delicious for sure. Flame and meat were made for one another.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks for taking a risk and letting us know where the line is. And, I learned about cranberry beans. That’s new to me.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 14, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Thanks for taking a risk and letting us know where the line is. And, I learned about cranberry beans. That’s new to me.


I really enjoy meat from the SV, it a great tool. 
The cranberry beans are delicious, hope you have a chance to try some.


----------

